# Kindle Fire Web Browser won't expand



## Keyonthefloor (May 15, 2012)

I click on "web" and the screen goes blank for a moment then returns to normal. 

If I click "Google" from the carousal the same thing happens. The screen goes blank, then returns.

I tried rebooting and nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Keyonthefloor said:


> I click on "web" and the screen goes blank for a moment then returns to normal.
> 
> If I click "Google" from the carousal the same thing happens. The screen goes blank, then returns.
> 
> I tried rebooting and nothing. Any ideas?


Did you do a hard reset, hold on off button about 30 seconds until unit shuts down? Also suggest you put this on the Fire page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keyonthefloor

Welcome to KindleBoards!  I'm going to move this to the Fire Talk section as I think you'll get a better response there.

Betsy


----------

